
Two-Year-Old Flash Bug Still Allows Webcam Spying On Chrome Users - evo_9
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/06/14/two-year-old-flash-bug-still-allows-webcam-spying-on-chrome-users/?partner=yahootix
======
officialjunk
oof, this by passes the confirmation to allow access to your webcam...

